# Making a stiff 5x5 smoother



## pjk (Jul 19, 2007)

Ron posted on the Yahoo group about carving the inter parts of the outer edges on a 5x5 to make it twist better. I went ahead and tried it, and it really helps. Here are some images courtesy of Ron and Per  Hope that helps:
http://www.speedcubing.com/images/outeredge.jpg
http://vakt.idi.ntnu.no/apartment/Outer_edge_555_fit.jpg


----------



## aznblur (Jul 19, 2007)

I don't get it. One of the images (the second one) doesn't load for me. Care to explain what to do?


EDIT: Ok now it loads. Disregard whatever is above in this post.


----------



## mrCage (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi 

Sorry but the old link to my picture is not working because that server is gonna make a genesis into a linux server.

The same picture is available here:

http://cubix.idi.ntnu.no/apartment/Outer_edge_555_fit.jpg

Sorry for the trouble ;-)

-Per


----------



## Pedro (Sep 18, 2007)

how did you do it, Patrick?

using a knife? sand paper? what?

I did it too, but my 5x5x5 is nowhere as good as the ones I see on videos...and it's some months old already (about 2 months ago I did the modification)


----------



## pjk (Sep 18, 2007)

Per: Sorry about that. I've been trying to pinpoint and fix the upload problems for the last couple months, and still trying to fix it. In the meantime, it is best to just link to the img that is hosted elsewhere.

Pedro: I used a knife. I just scraped back and forth with my knife to remove just a tiny layer of plastic. Then put it back together and put silicone in it. Then do some solves. Also, each day, turn each side a full 50 turns. Add silicone when you think necessary. My 5x5 is still no where near as good as some (like Doug Li's that I used last weekend), but do the scraping and spins really worked it in. I think it is just a matter of solving it now.

I know someone did this with a 3x3, but try this for a 5x5:
-Make some type of head to a drill that will fit on a face of your cube. 
-Turn on the drill on for like 15-20 seconds on each side, so you basically spin each side 1k+ times.
I am guessing that will work. I want to try it, but not sure how I can make the head to fit onto a side. Any ideas?

-Pat


----------



## ExoCorsair (Sep 18, 2007)

I wouldn't try the drilling, at least, not at very high speeds. A Dremel might be able to do the job, though.

Alternatively, people can buy one from Mefferts (although $38/$39 is quite high for a single, "common" puzzle). They move very well; much better than the Rubik's (plus with a springed core!). I know some people use these instead of Rubik's, as well.


----------



## Cubenovice (May 7, 2010)

*BUMP*

I recently got my first 5x5x5 and it turns very stiff despite lubricating it.
It's a "tiled" (more like fat stickers) QJ from popbuying.

Apart from lubricating and breaking it in is there anything I can do to make this particular cube turn smoother?
Perhaps someone has got the images posted by the OP.

Can I expect it to ever turn as good as my mini QJ 4x4x4? That one spins like a dime...

Thanks for your help.


----------



## riffz (May 7, 2010)

Cubenovice said:


> *BUMP*
> 
> I recently got my first 5x5x5 and it turns very stiff despite lubricating it.
> It's a "tiled" (more like fat stickers) QJ from popbuying.
> ...



I doubt you'll get it as good as your 4x4. QJ 5x5s aren't the greatest.

And you probably shouldn't bump threads that are this old... One answer question thread would be a better place to ask this.


----------



## Cubenovice (May 7, 2010)

Thanks for your reply.

I know bumping is controversial but the thread title is exactly what I am asking. And it helps grouping specific info into single threads making it much easier to find info via the search function.


----------



## Zava (May 7, 2010)

loosen the screws a bit?
I've also got a qj 5x5, with loosening, lubing and playing with, it exactly felt like Mátyás's 5x5, I don't thnik it needs modding


----------



## riffz (May 7, 2010)

Cubenovice said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I know bumping is controversial but the thread title is exactly what I am asking. And it helps grouping specific info into single threads making it much easier to find info via the search function.



Yes but the problem is that this thread is so old that they're discussing Rubik's brand 5x5s, which nobody uses if they're serious about speedsolving any more.


----------



## masterofthebass (May 7, 2010)

riffz said:


> Cubenovice said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your reply.
> ...



except the qj 5x5 is the exact same thing as the rubiks, except the qj has screws. this "bump" was absolutely 100% correct to do. Don't be a hypocrite and tell people to search before making a new thread and then tell them not to bump old threads.


----------



## xFear of Napalm (May 7, 2010)

one thing you could do is put in something that's abrasive. People like to use sand, or dirt, but this wouldn't be wise on a QJ 5x5x5. I would suggest putting some toothpaste in on every side, then work it in for 10 minutes, then wash each piece by hand with just some warm water. The idea is that it sands down only the parts that encounter friction.


----------



## riffz (May 8, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> riffz said:
> 
> 
> > Cubenovice said:
> ...



My bad. I didn't know the mechanisms were similar. I don't think its hypocritical if its due to ignorance though


----------



## Cubenovice (May 8, 2010)

Ah... but from my post it was pretty clear that I was not being ignorant.

Anyway; I loosened the center screws but the main effect of this is that I get more frequent lock-ups on center corner pieces.

I'm considering the "mechanical break in" by using a battery powered screwdriver. This should be a bit easier on the RPM than a drill.

Don't want to get RSI trying to break it in manually...


----------



## riffz (May 8, 2010)

Cubenovice said:


> Ah... but from my post it was pretty clear that I was not being ignorant.



I meant my own ignorance.


----------



## masterofthebass (May 8, 2010)

Cubenovice said:


> Ah... but from my post it was pretty clear that I was not being ignorant.
> 
> Anyway; I loosened the center screws but the main effect of this is that I get more frequent lock-ups on center corner pieces.
> 
> ...



that's the problem with the Rubiks/Mefferts mechanism. The cube isn't worth your time/money. You should've just gotten a V-cube.


----------



## riffz (May 8, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> Cubenovice said:
> 
> 
> > Ah... but from my post it was pretty clear that I was not being ignorant.
> ...



Or a new YJ 5x5.

In b4 knockoff raging.


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 30, 2010)

The Guide to Make Your QJ 5x5 AMAZING:

1.) Do 15-20 solves. NO LUBE.
2.) Dissassemble it and re-assemble it. NO LUBE
3.) Lube. (Don't take apart)
4.) Do 7-10 solves. 
5.) Disassemble and dump all pieces in water and clean.
6.) While disassembled, lube.
7.) Break in some more!


----------



## akiramejin (May 30, 2010)

I'll make a video for you on what i did with my QJ. it's pretty good and I did a lot of little things.


----------



## akiramejin (May 30, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1_zLvdm8gw


----------



## Tomarse (Jun 6, 2010)

Been trying to figure out the drilling technique, my drill is a monster, when I think of something to rig up, I'll let you know the results, I would only use it for like "oh crap, comp in 2 days, best get the drill out" kinda thing otherwise you'll just annihilate the use of your cubes


----------

